# 2.5 jetta cold air intake check engine light



## mirac2008 (Apr 11, 2009)

i have a 2008 jetta 2.5L. i got a cold air intake kit from mjm autohous. the kits name was evolution tuning(A5301). it triggers my check engine light for some reason i i get up to 4000 rpm. i showed my neighbor who is a mechanic and he hooked it up to his computer and it read engine too lean. anyone have any clue what is going on with my car?


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: 2.5 jetta cold air intake check engine light (mirac2008)*

you need one of these to help the maf sensor to adapt. Also make sure the maf sensor is facing the right way, there is an arrow on it and the arrow should be facing towards the engine. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4204276 your going to need to order one of these, fixed pretty much everyone's cel as far as i know, definitly fixed mine.


----------



## mirac2008 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: 2.5 jetta cold air intake check engine light (cbrabbit)*

is there any way u can show me a pic of the maf sensor?


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: 2.5 jetta cold air intake check engine light (mirac2008)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4179478
It is in the middle, it has the plug that you have to re route around the battery


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: 2.5 jetta cold air intake check engine light (mirac2008)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4134754
here is it out of the car, with a maf insert being installed to fix the cel
Your going to need to reset the cel to, disconnect the positive from your battery for 15-20 secs and then put it back on and it will clear it and you shouldn't have another cel once u put the maf sensor sleeve in and disconnect the the positive. Unless you have vag-com, but i don't think you do so your going to have to disconnect the positive and reset it that way.




_Modified by cbrabbit at 1:51 PM 4-11-2009_


----------



## mirac2008 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: 2.5 jetta cold air intake check engine light (cbrabbit)*

thanks for the info! i just ordered the insert







hopefully ill put it in successfully


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: 2.5 jetta cold air intake check engine light (mirac2008)*

no problem, it's pretty easy. Good luck, let me know the results but i am positive that will take care of your cel issue. Your fine to continue driving with the cel until you get the sleeve in, most people did for months, including myself.


----------



## wingnut80 (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: 2.5 jetta cold air intake check engine light (mirac2008)*

i have an 08 jetta as well, and a maf insert and vf intake sitting in my garage. i'll hopefully get around to installing them this week, and will report back with the cel status.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

BSH
/thread


----------



## wingnut80 (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: 2.5 jetta cold air intake check engine light (mirac2008)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirac2008* »_thanks for the info! i just ordered the insert







hopefully ill put it in successfully 

115 miles since i installed the insert and the VF intake, and so far no cel for me.


----------



## 1cleanjetta (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: 2.5 jetta cold air intake check engine light (wingnut80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wingnut80* »_
115 miles since i installed the insert and the VF intake, and so far no cel for me.

200 miles with an 08, MAF insert, weapon-r secret weapon no CEL still http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 2.5 jetta cold air intake check engine light (mirac2008)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirac2008* »_i have a 2008 jetta 2.5L. evolution tuning(A5301). it triggers my check engine light for some reason engine too lean. anyone have any clue 
 I had the same issue with mine. I contacted Victor at evolution tuning and he sent me a ( free ) modified maf sensor housing and that took care of the problem.


----------

